

Facebook revamps its photos product - peterhunt
https://newsroom.fb.com/News/A-More-Beautiful-View-of-Photos-197.aspx

======
pizza
The Android Google+ app has a really neat instant upload feature that
privately, conveniently uploads videos and photos to Google+ as soon as you've
taken a photo/video. In fact, it's the only thing I use Google+ for, aside
from Google+ youtube movie nights with friends.

If Facebook had this feature, there'd almost be no reason for me to use the
Google+ app. With the new photos revamp, Facebook should try an automatic
(default: disabled) uploading feature.

